# Graphite 780T und 360 Radi Front



## online (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Könnt ihr mir sagen welche 360 Radiatoren in der Front des 780T passen? Ist ja doch ziemlich eng für 360er Radis da diese ja meist an die 400mm lang sind


----------



## online (28. Januar 2015)

Ist bei Corsair jemand zu Haus?


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Januar 2015)

Hi online,

397mm sollte keine Probleme haben. Schau mal in diesen Post hier. Da ist ein nettes Video zu dem Thema (Englisch). Bei größeren Radis (400mm) muss man die Besfestigungspunkte modifizieren.

Grüße


----------

